# Other Programming > AJAX >  AJAX and Windows Authentication

## doublebyte

Hello,
Im looking for a way to bypass windows authentication with javascript, so that the user is not prompted with username and password when he enters the site.
Is there any way of supporting the negotiate protocol ntlm in javascript? If, so does anybody have any sample code for that?
Thanks in advance for your time!
Regards,
Jo

----------


## PeejAvery

Short and simple...*this cannot be done.*

----------


## doublebyte

thnx!

----------


## the_cat

This may not be any help but in IE under Internet Options | Security | Custom Level at the bottom you've got your User Authentication, so if your site is in the Trusted zone and you set this to "Automatic logon with current user name and password" then you *shouldn't* be prompted. Normally automatic logon only works for the Intranet.

----------


## doublebyte

Thats fine, except that I am not loading the wepage in IE, but in a C# activeX that emulates a browser (IE, thought...)

----------


## tattooedscorpdc

If you are using Windows server 2008 R2 on your server side there are a lot of functions with AJAX that are available now.  I would play with using Windows Identity Framework and AJAX features to see if it s possible. 

You can find free training for these technologies on how they relate to Windows server/clients  here...

http://channel9.msdn.com/ 

Hope this helps, 

Larry Darrah
MSAE

----------


## Dharanics

> Hello,
> Im looking for a way to bypass windows authentication with javascript, so that the user is not prompted with username and password when he enters the site.
> Is there any way of supporting the negotiate protocol ntlm in javascript? If, so does anybody have any sample code for that?
> Thanks in advance for your time!
> Regards,
> Jo


I dont know this like bypass.

----------

